# 1X9 rear derailleur length



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe I've just read too much tonight and confused myself but I need an opinion to back up myself up LOL. Im looking to replace my rear derailleur on my 2008 Giant Glory 1 FR. I have removed the front derailleur (for good), replaced the Race face 2 chain ring crank w/ a Race face single chain ring crank and added an e13 LG1 chain guide. From my understanding I should now be using a short cage derailleur. This bike will only be used for DH/FR duty

Single chain ring....use short cage
2 chain rings.....use medium cage
3 chain rings....use long cage

So, is my understanding correct?
I appreciate the feedback guys!


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Sort of, more important is to account for the size of your biggest cassette cog, and the size of your single chain ring. 

Another consideration is the type of riding and trails to be ridden

Long cage derreilleurs love to get caught on rocks and roots, branches, etc.

Shimano's Shadow design is pretty sweet check it out.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

My rear cassette is 11-34T and my front chain rings (I have 2 to choose from) are 36T and 38T. Sram is what I'll be using for a rear derailleur and DH/FR will be the sole purpose of the bike. I'm looking @ the Sram X9 short cage derailleur. Yes, I know there is better but this is a good derailleur for a good price.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Currently running a 1x9 with a 32T rear Cassette and an X9 short cage. No issues.

It depends on your frame and how much chain growth the bike has but I would think you'd be safe with a short cage.

Also the X9 is money. In my opinion it is the best derailer out there for the money. All the performance of an X0 at less then half the cost.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Single ring up front = short cage
dual ring up front = medium (most of the time)
triple up front generally means long cage.

For single ring, the size of the ring does not matter, it determines your chain length, but the derailleur is only concerned with a change in length, this comes from shifting (or to a smaller degree suspension movement), so no shifting = no length change. Only the cassette range matters for single front ring.

If you want to know more, goto the drive train forum in here (mtbr) there is a "how to select your deraileur length" or something thread stickied, this tells you everything you ever wanted to know about this.

Oh and you can use a longer than needed cage, eg for single ring, there is nothing stopping you from using any of the cage lengths...


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Drivetrain forum has a good thread on the subject:
http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...ong-cage-vs-short-cage-derailleur-284688.html


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

95 GT Rebound said:


> My rear cassette is 11-34T and my front chain rings (I have 2 to choose from) are 36T and 38T. Sram is what I'll be using for a rear derailleur and DH/FR will be the sole purpose of the bike.* I'm looking @ the Sram X9 short cage derailleur. Yes, I know there is better but this is a good derailleur for a good price*.


don't kid yourself on the X9...I will never buy an X0... they cost way too much and most of the time, the X9 is last years X0. For 2010 the weight difference was 11 grams (weighed by one MTBR member)....from there Sram 2011website a 8 gram difference from the X0 small cage to the composit short cage of an X9....so really the only difference is the price and bling factor and lets be honest here....if you are looking at your derailleur then you just crashed, you are shuttling or the bike is parked....in all cases *YOU ARE NOT RIDING*


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

I had already read the above link on the long/short cage but I appreciate the referral back to it. I read it again LOL.
My bike is a 2008 Giant Glory w/ 8" of rear travel. The short cage seems to be what is recommended by nearly everything I have read. I just ordered the Sram X9 short cage rear der. Should be hear in a few days.
I removed the front derailleur, changed the front cranks to single chain ring, added an e13 chain guide and changed the rear derailleur for a better setup for Downhill/FR riding.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Short cage X9 installed w/ my 11-34 rear cassette and it runs mint! Gave it a mean beating and testing last Sunday!


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

I run a short X9 on my Sunday; 36t chain ring, 11-34 cassette. Your Giant should have no issues with it.

On a side note, I also have a long Shadow XT on my Chaparral; 36t chain ring and only 12-24 cassette. 

So, if you are concerned with your choice, use a medium or long. Short should suffice for your needs, though.


----------

